# Multi-tool blade to cut cast iron pipe?



## technique (May 13, 2009)

Is there a blade for a multitool that can cut a 2" cast iron pipe? I got an old 2" cast iron pipe in a tough location (tucked away in between narrow joists under a ledge) in a basement that needs to go. The pipe is not in use and the cut does not have to be clean, just need to get rid of the thing. I can't get a snap cutter in there, and chiseling / recip saw would be a nightmare, so I thought about getting my multitool up there, but I don't see a multitool blade that could handle cutting a cast iron pipe.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

as far as i know none made for that. how bout a 4" angle grinder with a diamond multipurpose blade? i use that all the time.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Using a MM would be slow as balls. 

Just put a breaker bar on it and hit it with a hammer and it will shatter.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Hit it with a hammer till it shatters, problem solved.


----------



## scraigc (Aug 2, 2010)

Get a bigger hammer

:thumbup:


----------



## technique (May 13, 2009)

No way to swing a hammer in there, too tight a fit. But, the breaker bar idea might work. I have a 2 foot gorilla bar somewhere, that may just be long enough.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

rent a close quarters chain cutter


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Small jack hammer/demo gun


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

They make sawzall blades for that too. I never used one, I usually bash em!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> They make sawzall blades for that too. I never used one, I usually bash em!


Pack a lunch, they are slow.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

technique said:


> Is there a blade for a multitool that can cut a 2" cast iron pipe? I got an old 2" cast iron pipe in a tough location (tucked away in between narrow joists under a ledge) in a basement that needs to go. The pipe is not in use and the cut does not have to be clean, just need to get rid of the thing. I can't get a snap cutter in there, and chiseling / recip saw would be a nightmare, so I thought about getting my multitool up there, but I don't see a multitool blade that could handle cutting a cast iron pipe.


If there is enough room to drill a few holes in it, it will break a lot easier.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh and I'm still looking for a blade for the mm to cut plaster and concrete.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Oh and I'm still looking for a blade for the mm to cut plaster and concrete.


Diamond Disc










Similar to the grout saw:


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Diamond Disc
> 
> Similar to the grout saw:


I'll have to try that , thanks.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have tried my MM on concrete a few times and it didn't go to well. But for plaster I just use a old blade and cut theeth into it with my grinder and that works great. Also works well for drywall as well.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

I tried the wood/metal blade that came with mine on this old plaster, and all it did was remove the teeth. But mane some homemade larger teeth will do it. Like you said.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I tried the wood/metal blade that came with mine on this old plaster, and all it did was remove the teeth. But mane some homemade larger teeth will do it. Like you said.


Plaster RUINS the wood blade in seconds, but the Metal blade lasts a little longer. I use the diamond one, but it ain't perfect and cuts slow.


----------



## mbobbish734 (Apr 28, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Plaster RUINS the wood blade in seconds, but the Metal blade lasts a little longer. I use the diamond one, but it ain't perfect and cuts slow.


I was gonna use it to cut some electrical boxes in.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Plaster does eat up the blades but it's quick and easy to notch more theeth into the blade once they burn out.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BC's idea is great.

I use my ONLY for cutting in boxes and in-wall speakers in plaster. :thumbsup:


----------

